
IPhone 5 Will Enable Ambitious Remote Computing Program - coffee
http://www.cultofmac.com/iphone-5-will-enable-ambitious-remote-computing/66825
======
naner
So this guy might have guessed (sort of) correctly:

[http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2010/08/fund-manager-
exper...](http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2010/08/fund-manager-experiments-
in-geek.html)

 _Given how fast computer processing is getting small and powerful there is a
reasonable chance I should be able to clone a whole computer into a mobile
phone – and keep it in my pocket – but have it securely running on the desktop
as well. Apple could win at this – and I do not want to speculate as to where
they are going._

